# Orkney



## 89333 (May 20, 2005)

Heading to Orkney for a few days in July and was wondering if forum regulars who have been would describe it as motorhome friendly. There appear to be a couple of council run sites in Stromness and Kirkwall but does anybody know of any decent spots to wild camp ?

Cheers,

PaulC.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Very easy. It's OK to overnight almost anywhere. 

All the ferry ports have parking places which you can use with water & toilets; the one at Burwick Sth Ronaldsay Orkney Ferry Terminal‎ is flat and quiet.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I am told it is very motorhome friendly and am going to find out next month.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just come back from Orkney, second visit, can confirm that wild camping is easy and good spots are plentiful. Drinking water at many harbours, pubs, hotels etc. (although few) are fine about parking and staying over if you are eating. People very friendly, plenty to see especially if you like historic sites or military history. Have a good trip, hope my post is not too late to be helpful. Just a final thought, it gets busier during school holidays so try to park for the night early and be sure to book your ferry home in advance, Alan.


----------

